# Strawberry



## mike3767 (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is a funky strawberry.  It looks like the seeds are coming out of a hole like ants


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 13, 2011)

it does....or like Aphids lol pretty neat though


----------



## Mecal (Feb 14, 2011)

it definitely does look like a swarm of things


----------



## cnutco (Feb 14, 2011)

Did you eat it?


----------



## mike3767 (Feb 14, 2011)

No I didn't eat it. It actually ruined my appetite.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 15, 2011)

mike3767 said:


> No I didn't eat it. It actually ruined my appetite.


----------



## Jinkxproof (Feb 15, 2011)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> it does....or like Aphids lol pretty neat though




exactly what I was going to say..


----------



## Tee_bird (Feb 17, 2011)

This picture gave me a nightmare that I was covered in little bugs like that.

Seriously.  

Seeing it on a strawberry wouldn't freak me out, though... it's just the close up.


----------



## kacielynch (Feb 17, 2011)

ew, that looks nasty haha


----------

